# My wife is upset about my cute young models.



## Tony S (Jul 27, 2011)

Yep, she can't stand how I jump up when they come around batting their eyelashes and giving me those doe eyed looks. 

  Of course it doesn't help that they keep eating all her strawberry plants in the planter right next to the front door.






Lets scrub behind those ears...





All clean and fluffy now...











...


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 27, 2011)

OK, I'm a sucker and looked because the title...Oh Deer!


----------



## johnh2005 (Jul 28, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> OK, I'm a sucker and looked because the title...Oh Deer!



Me too, and enjoyed it despite its misleading title!  lol  Nice series!


----------



## flea77 (Jul 28, 2011)

Yep, I am just fawning all over these images!

Allan


----------



## cnutco (Jul 28, 2011)

The first one is a money shot!  Momma would be proud to have that hanging on a tree back at the resting place.  The other two are a bit soft.

By the way, you got me too!

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## m.shalaby (Jul 28, 2011)

lol... funny title thread


----------



## Miladymimi (Jul 28, 2011)

Adorable series  and very clever title    Thanks for sharing


----------

